
What Will the Crisis Mean for Venture Capital? - bandris
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/oct2008/tc2008108_881287_page_2.htm
======
giardini
It should be good for them.

IIRC Nassim Nicholas Taleb speaks of VC startups as good "Black Swans" {in
contrast to the bad Black Swans visiting the mortgage market, stock exchanges,
and financial investing in general today). He also compares bankers (who wear
suits and ties) with Silicon Valley entrepreneurs and concludes that
investment in the entrepreneur is safer. Aside: Taleb says not to trust any
expert who wears a suit and tie. It sounds funny but he wasn't joking.

It's a good time to read "The Black Swan": it will help people re-align their
investments and make better future judgements in their work and play.

------
bandris
"Many will turn to emerging markets such as India and China."

------
ram1024
the smart firms and angels will realize that startups are still where the
market is strong. 700 billion in bailout is going to be the ultimate "throw
good money after bad" and it's going to be up to new ventures to fix the
market after this downturn.

if there ever was a time to invest heavily and wisely, this would be it. not
just to profit, but to repair morale and inspire confidence.

